# Et à part The Deep ?



## mado (21 Août 2009)

Bon, monsieur le modérateur (enfin celui que je masse à l'occasion), elle est où l'application iDroge ? 

Des promesses, toujours des promesses.


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2009)

ouais parce que bon, Picolo c'est bien, mais faut pouvoir mettre du contenu quoi ...


la Droge c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout !


----------

